# My Mauve Balls



## Relle (Mar 10, 2011)

Here are my balls - the blue is ultramarine with hyacinth FO,the mauve balls are a lilac FO with violet ultramarine ,no Fo's on the top.

















Relle.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 10, 2011)

LMAO @ the name of this thread.  

Nice balls. :wink: 

(that's what she said)


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 10, 2011)

Cute! Wasn't sure what to expect when I opened the thread.


----------



## Relle (Mar 10, 2011)

HA HA HA - Made ya look, so what does that say.  

We all have to have a laugh from time to time. hehehe

I do think my soap is a bit dark though, I wanted it to be a paler blue than that, anyway they are for a lady that likes blue, so she's getting this soap for her birthday next month.

Relle.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 10, 2011)

I love the colour of your soap and balls Relle!  

The thread title is outstanding!  lol


----------



## AmyW (Mar 10, 2011)

Great soap! And, er, balls! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 10, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> LMAO @ the name of this thread.
> 
> Nice balls. :wink:
> 
> (that's what she said)



Well, they could have been blue....


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes Blue would have been a worry   

Nice work!!!!!!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 10, 2011)

She did have it called blue balls originally


----------



## Relle (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry. :?  I changed the name to protect the innocent. :shock:  I put down blue when I really meant - mauve, go figure. The brain is still not functioning on full power.  Pick a colour, any colour.

Relle.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 11, 2011)

Haha!  Nice job!


----------



## dcornett (Mar 11, 2011)

Very cool  8)


----------



## holly99 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love balls.  Umm...soap balls! Very nice!


----------



## ewenique (Mar 21, 2011)

Cute!


----------

